
The fastest iPad is still an iPad - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/11/5/18062612/apple-ipad-pro-review-2018-screen-usb-c-pencil-price-features
======
taylodl
The iPad is a niche computing platform as the comments indicate. A lot of
people use it primarily for web surfing and Netflix watching but the iPad Pro
is an awfully expensive way to achieve that capability. I should know, I got
my wife one last year and that's what she uses it for. Oh she had plans for
doing lots more with it, especially with its having that pen, but that never
materialized and now I bet she doesn't even know where the pen is. Don't get
my wrong - it looks and sounds great and she loves it, it's just awfully
expensive for how she's using it.

One of the article's commenters said the iPad was great for sheet music. I can
see that - but I don't need an iPad _Pro_ for that. My advice? Recognize that
the iPad _Pro_ is a niche machine. Probably everything you'll do with your
iPad Pro you could do with an iPad. If you have an app you know you need the
pro for then go for it - it's a nice machine. Just remember it's still an
iPad.

